# Photo hosting websites.



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Hiya just wondering if anyone has any suggestions for a good photo hosting website. As photobucket does not want to let me do anything at present, so really fed up with it now.

many thanks


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I use this because I find it easy which is what I need and you don't need to join
http://tinypic.com/


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

Thanks Sarah


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

reposted the link.


----------



## Mousezombie (Jun 19, 2010)

thanks but Tinypic is owned by photobucket and therefor hates me for some obscure reason. So I ended up using Imageshack.


----------

